# Spawn-Aid



## coryman (Apr 11, 2005)

Does anyone know if "SPAWN-AID" works for breeding corys? Thanks!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't see why it wouldn't. All the aid does is simulate natural conditions of soft water fish. Cories are S.A. fish who come from soft water so it might work.


----------



## coryman (Apr 11, 2005)

I might try it.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Condition with live worms.
Skip a water change.
Wait for a storm and then do big water change (cooler water can help here but may not be needed as much as the conditioning, storm and clean water).


----------



## coryman (Apr 11, 2005)

ok, i've got live worms.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Well put Doyle! 
I'm not familiar with the product called Spawn-Aid...but it definetely isn't needed to breed most cories. In an earlier post...I read that you were trying to breed green (or bronze) aeneus. Using Spawn-Aid on them, would be a total waste of hard earned money. Stick to what Doyle said...and you'll have more eggs, then you can handle! Best of luck! :wink:


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

I would just note that a lot of my corys, esp the few breeders I have, I bought from Fishnut2. I do not personally know of a more dedicated and successful cory breeder than him and most of what I know re breeding corys I learned from him.


----------



## coryman (Apr 11, 2005)

ok, thanks!


----------

